# Sick of lowball pricing !



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Just recently received this price list while trying to find more companies to get work from 

Pricing List
Initial Yard Maintenance (up to 15,000sqft): $20 Yard Re-cuts: $15
Trip Charge: $4
Debris Removal: $8/cubic yard
Padlock/hasp installation: $10/padlock Perform Estimate: $4
Winterization: $35
Monthly Maid Service (Janitorial): $15 Snow removal: $15


8 bucks for a cy just about made me flip over in my chair


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

livinlife said:


> Just recently received this price list while trying to find more companies to get work from
> 
> Pricing List
> Initial Yard Maintenance (up to 15,000sqft): $20 Yard Re-cuts: $15
> ...


Who was the company ?


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Ron naylor coast to coast lawn care


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

What a crap bag he is. Dont know him but his prices tell all


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I know a couple of guys who tried C2C. They got about 130 yards in one month. Paid for? 0


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The guy must be so proud of himself he gave the company his own name. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

GaReops said:


> I know a couple of guys who tried C2C. They got about 130 yards in one month. Paid for? 0


That's harsh


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Tell him to quit hitting the pipe ... That stuff willl meth you up !


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If they are paying $8 cyd they are not counting on using a contractor more than once. Even Lupe and Pedro can figure out they are getting banged after the first job.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

[/ATTACH]


GTX63 said:


> If they are paying $8 cyd they are not counting on using a contractor more than once. Even Lupe and Pedro can figure out they are getting banged after the first job.


 
Here are some of there contractors doing the $8cyd`s!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

And here is what they do with the debris...


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Just like Alice's restaurant...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Starbaby I'm surprised they are even using straps with their debris haulers!


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Starbaby I'm surprised they are even using straps with their debris haulers!


Safety First!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



STARBABY said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> Here are some of there contractors doing the $8cyd`s!!!!:thumbsup:
> ...


hey, I've done many small trashouts with my jetta


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> hey, I've done many small trashouts with my jetta


R U doing them for $8 a CYD! I guess if your jetta works! Use to have one and loved it, got real got MPG and fun to drive! I got rid of due to not having any use for it!

If your doing small trash out`s with your jetta! Are you hauling the debris, generator, vacuum,broom,mop, water, cleaning supplies,all items to preform hazards,all tools needed, weed eater, blower, and lawn mower! If so :thumbup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

You think he is a dedicated SG vendor? I always refused to SG work.They are idiots. Last year i did some work for BLM, i still dont know who is worse


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

K Cars make good work trucks too...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> K Cars make good work trucks too...


:thumbsup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

gtx63 said:


> k cars make good work trucks too...


where's elly mae???????


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> R U doing them for $8 a CYD! I guess if your jetta works! Use to have one and loved it, got real got MPG and fun to drive! I got rid of due to not having any use for it!
> 
> If your doing small trash out`s with your jetta! Are you hauling the debris, generator, vacuum,broom,mop, water, cleaning supplies,all items to preform hazards,all tools needed, weed eater, blower, and lawn mower! If so :thumbup:


we have a jetta we use to do wints plumbing stuff janitorial- geesh at 47 mpg why not?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

companies like this will disappear this year...


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

I emailed him back asking if how he can justify his lowball pricing and never got a response. I guess he got my answer haha


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

livinlife said:


> 8 bucks for a cy just about made me flip over in my chair









I won't work for less than $30 per. 

By the time I pay help, fixed expenses, dump fees and some money back to the business owner I can't go lower than that.

If I can get more than that then I make some profit for a rainy day.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> we have a jetta we use to do wints plumbing stuff janitorial- geesh at 47 mpg why not?


We have a 92 civic and it gets 38 MPG still ( knock on wood ) still on original engine and 300K+ miles. Maintenance is the key to longevity on ANYTHING


----------

